# fürs abitur



## steff3 (23. Nov 2006)

in berlin gibt es ja jetzt die "5te Prüfungskomponente" 
dort kann man eine belegarbeit schreiben oder eine präsentation anfertigen

ich habe ich gegen die belegarbeit entschieden und muss das fach politische weltkunde mit einem anderen kombinieren, nämlich informatik

wir sollen "wissenschaftlich" arbeiten als nicht wikipedia kopieren und vortragen, sondern ein wenig neues sollte schon drin sein - eigene ergebnisse

eigentlich ist politische weltkunde ja nur ein vorwand um ein programm zu schreiben, ich möchte nämlich den bezirk hellersdorf-marzahn versuchen zu "simulieren" und zwar wie sich die erhöhung der mwst um 3 prozentpunkte auf den bewohner auswirkt

neuronale netze würden hier jeden rahmen sprengen, deshalb dachte ich an die fuzzy logik und wahrscheinlichkeiten 

so und bevor ich jetzt in die tasten haue, wäre es schön wenn ihr noch ien paar einfälle habt wie man das projekt noch etwas "runder" gestalten kann, sprich alles was euch dazu einfällt


----------



## Redfrettchen (23. Nov 2006)

Word oO, ich hoffe du bist in der 12. und nicht in der 13. ^^ - sonst müsstest du das bis Februar fertig haben, afaik
Was willst du eigentlich vom Bezirk simulieren? Die Einwohner? Die Wirtschaftsstrukturen? Hört sich eher irgendwie nach Geographie an (aber frag mich nicht, ich hab kein Geographie ^^)


----------



## Wildcard (23. Nov 2006)

steff3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sprich alles was euch dazu einfällt


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## SlaterB (23. Nov 2006)

such bei google, hat bestimmt schon wer gemacht (  )


----------



## steff3 (23. Nov 2006)

Redfrettchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Word oO, ich hoffe du bist in der 12. und nicht in der 13. ^^ - sonst müsstest du das bis Februar fertig haben, afaik
> Was willst du eigentlich vom Bezirk simulieren? Die Einwohner? Die Wirtschaftsstrukturen? Hört sich eher irgendwie nach Geographie an (aber frag mich nicht, ich hab kein Geographie ^^)



doch 13te ...

naja ich stell mir das mal so vor ich gebe ne mehrwersteuer von 19 prozentpunkten ein und bekomme einen verlust an kaufkraft von x % und einen zuwachs an steuereinahmen von y % und eine steigende arbeitslosigkeit von z %


----------



## SlaterB (23. Nov 2006)

aber wovon soll das abhängen?
wer entscheidet ob Kaufkraft um 1, 2 oder 20% sinkt,
was ist die Simulation dabei, wieso nicht gleich ausrechnen und fertig?

eine Simulation macht doch nur Sinn wenn man die elementaren Schritte einzeln gut berechnen kann 
und dann das Zusammenspiel von vielen kleinen Dingen etwas ergibt, was man so im Großen nicht ausrechnen kann,

aber da sehe ich keinen Ansatz für, 
schon gar keinen realistischen bei so einem ernstzunehmenden Thema,


----------



## Wildcard (23. Nov 2006)

Ohne fundierte Daten über die Auswirkungen der letzen Mehrwertsteuererhöhungen, tonnen von Daten vom statistischen Bundesamt, und wirklich guten Kenntnissen in Statistik kannst du das sowas von vergessen...


----------

